# h100 pumpe + Lüftersteuerung = liebe



## Hansdampf (12. September 2012)

*h100 pumpe + Lüftersteuerung = liebe*

Mensch, tut mir leid für meine ausdrucksweise im vorherigen thema. 
ich meinte natürlich, wie ich die pumpe der h 100 mittels lüftersteuerung regeln kann. wie bekannt, neigt die h100 zu lautem rattern, wenn sie an den 12v molex-stecker des netzteils angeschlossen wird. wie auch meine. mein derzeitiges gehäuse (cm storm sniper) hat an der lüftersteuerung den richtigen stecker (ka, ist das ein 4 pin molex male?). jedenfalls passt der an den stromanschluss der pumpe von der h100. da ich mir aber demnächst ein anderes gehäuse kaufen will, brauche ich eine andere lösung.

mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. September 2012)

*AW: h100 pumpe + Lüftersteuerung = liebe*

NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan Controller - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

so was vllt. ?


----------



## Uter (12. September 2012)

*AW: h100 pumpe + Lüftersteuerung = liebe*

Der erste Thread wurde nicht wegen der Ausdrucksweise geschlossen. Hättest du dir den Startpost im verlinkten Thread durchgelesen, dann wüsstest du warum er geschlossen wurde. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

